
Show HN: Flter: OpenVPN, adblocking, and Tor all at the router level - max0563
https://flter.me
======
SHAKEDECADE
Their homepage defaults to HTTP. Holds no water for me from the beginning.

~~~
bebopfunk
That does not seem to be the case for me within Chrome, Firefox or Internet
Explorer.

